# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Jessie & Shane

## Treacle



----------


## true.moon

he looks so different without his wacky shirts

----------


## di marco

> he looks so different without his wacky shirts


yeh he does look different in that pic

----------


## true.moon

jesse looks happy
i think she looks nicer without all the make up

----------


## Treacle

Jessie looks fab.

----------


## true.moon

yea her dress is nice too

----------


## .:Kitz:.

awww, they look so different! And so happy!

----------


## true.moon

yeah wish they were like that in the show

----------


## Treacle

I love Jessie's dress.

----------


## true.moon

gorge isnt it she really suits it aswell

----------


## di marco

> jesse looks happy
> i think she looks nicer without all the make up


i agree, she looks a lot better when she dont look orange!

----------


## true.moon

yea she looks so fake with it

----------


## di marco

> yea she looks so fake with it


i know thats what the character of kats meant to be like but it doesnt do jessie any favours

----------


## true.moon

yeah i bet her skin musnt be very nice

----------


## di marco

> yeah i bet her skin musnt be very nice


id hate to have to slap that amount of makeup on my face everyday!

----------


## Treacle

Jessie loves changing into the character of Kat, she says it's a great part to play.

I think she's been less orange this time round.

----------


## di marco

> Jessie loves changing into the character of Kat, she says it's a great part to play.
> 
> I think she's been less orange this time round.


id agree that it seems a well good part to play, just wouldnt like the makeup side. although i agree that kat hasnt been as orange or been wearing as much makeup this time round

----------


## true.moon

yep she has been less orange lol

----------


## Treacle

She looks positively pale in some episodes  :EEK!:

----------


## squarelady

Practising for the 8th July episode! They are attempting to learn Salsa! We'll see how good they are next week - gorgeous photo!

----------


## Treacle

> Practising for the 8th July episode! They are attempting to learn Salsa! We'll see how good they are next week - gorgeous photo!


It's nice to see them having a laugh together.

----------


## squarelady

> It's nice to see them having a laugh together.


Yer, it's nice to see her happy!

----------


## Treacle

Shame they can't be more like that on-screen.

----------


## squarelady

> Shame they can't be more like that on-screen.


Yer, but then Alfie's changed so much I'm not too sure I'd like to see them re united.

----------


## Jade

I sort of do, may make Alfie pull his socks up.  I think it would be nice for us to see Kat with out a bloke or even one on the scene.  Maybe we can see what she's really like now.

Mo and Alfie - just no no no, although at the mo they are just as wet as eachother.  Would like to have seen a strong side to Mo as we know it exists and Katy Ainsworth is such a good actress.

----------


## Treacle

The Mofie storyline is unsavable.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I love the picture, this is how i wish they would go back to in Eastenders, it would make my day.

----------


## kirsty_g

nice picture

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

But I guess if they were like that, their characters would be totally different. But yes they do look happy and cool together  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Kat and alfie forever there meant to be lol

*EDIT: REDUCE TEXT TALK*

----------


## Kim

Agreed.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

this pic is really nice

----------

